
IQ vs Occupation chart [jpg] - iamelgringo
http://www.iqcomparisonsite.com/Images/OccsX.jpg
======
mynameishere
This chart gets passed around a lot, and it doesn't really pass the smell
test. Even in the typically knuckle-headed majors like Education and
Sociology, I just can't see an appreciable number of professors with sub-100
IQs.

------
iamwil
I had always thought that IQ was an adjusted measure to see how well one does
with abstract thought. The chart doesn't seem to say much, other than to
separate professions where people physically labor vs people who mentally
labor.

------
roundbrackets
My thought on this is that there is either something wrong with this chart or
the IQ test that produced it. It is _possible_ that in a perfect world where
everyone had an equal opportunity, that the high IQ ppl would tend toward high
education and science in particular, and that low IQ ppl would tend toward
manual labor... But I doubt it, and we don't even live in that would.

This chart is measuring something other than IQ, perhaps the amount of
education in math...

It reminds me in an uneasy way of A Brave New World where ppl intended for
menial work had their IQ lowered before birth by oxygen deprivation...

------
pc
Paper: <http://www.ssc.wisc.edu/cde/cdewp/98-07.pdf>

------
sohail
That seems like a lame site. Look at their sample question. A cat could get
that right.

~~~
noonespecial
Retrieved cat.

Conducted Experiment.

Cat -> Fail.

The cat did however recommend a down-mod on the account of your species-ist
comment.

------
Electro
All this shows is that College professors spend an absurd amount of time doing
IQ tests compared to Truck drivers.

The scientists who came up with the baseline work to study IQ found that
correlating it to intelligence was vehemently disgusting. It was used to test
how well young children scored on a school cericulum, not intelligence but
learning.

It doesn't surprise me that MD's are at the top of the list as they're
basically glorified encylopedias. They're incompitent, they're poor at their
job and I've rarely heard people speak well of them. My mum has intermittent
hyperthyroidism, it took almost 3 years for them to figure out they had to
take a test when it was acting up to get a result. It's an intermittent
condition and the morons didn't know what to do. The ironic thing is that
she's a nurse and the doctors she works with told her she had it, but they
can't give out prescriptions because of ethics so she was stuck with morons
who wouldn't listen to what she said.

I saw 3 doctors about 1 skin condition. One said excema, the next said
psoriosis and the final said ringworm. Each one had me on different meds for
it and none of them worked, the thing that did was going on vacation for two
weeks; within the first five days it was gone and hasn't been back since, yet
none of them reccomended it and they had me on steroids and antifungals and
never even told me that UV would likely clear it up no problem. Not to mention
I've had a doctor tell me I'm morbidally obese because of my Body Mass Index
when I'm bradycardic, I have perfect blood pressure and low cholesterol; I
spent last weekend lifting 120kg wooden beams 2 meters into a roof and didn't
even break a sweat. I'd be surprised my MD could lift 10kg, because I've
certainly never seen him lift his fat ass out of a chair in 3 years and he has
the gall to say I need to lose weight.

It took my girlfriends' aunt over a decade to get her doctor to diagnose her
with high blood pressure, because he said she was thin enough that she didn't
need her blood pressure to be taken. When she finally found a doctor that
would do it, she left with a prescription for strong blood pressure medication
because the guy was worried she was going to have a stroke.

IQ is complete bull and the list looks to correlate more with people incapable
of listening or understanding than intelligence. I work as an electrician, yet
my first job was in the creative group so near 110 at 16 and IQ results grow
exponentially on age till about 21 years. Yet I'm a lot more intelligent now
I've been working as an electrician than before, and I know a hell of a lot
more.

This is inherently useless as people change jobs. My dad went from a milkman
to a welder, to an owner/manager of a garage, to a motorbike racer, to an
electrical engineer programming the first fuel injection systems in cars, to
computer programming when DOS was new and rode that through into .Net and now
I'm working with him on property renovation and electrics.

So I would really love someone to prove to me that IQ measures intelligence,
cause it just seems to prove stupidity to me. MD's are the dumbest people I've
ever met, and I need to meet about 90 more to get proof that all the ones I've
met so far are a statistical anomaly occuring in a general local area of the
bottom 10th percentile.

~~~
angstrom
Thanks for the genealogical, biological, and anecdotal rambling, but most
poeple know IQ tests are bunk except for these people: <http://www.mensa.org>

